# What Kinds of Nuts Do You Like?



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2020)

So, I'm wondering what kinds of nuts do you all like?  I'm posting a multiple-choice poll, too.   Please take the poll and talk about nuts 

My favorite nut is pecan but I like many others, too.  I don't really care a lot for walnuts but do eat them for heart health.  I try to have a small quantity of nuts each day.

Nuts are very good for us and having a few a day does good things for us.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

Pistachios for me all the way.... I like Brazil nuts but they HATE me badly...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

Pistachios for me too. I like cashews as well. Sometimes, peanuts.


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2020)

I love just about any nut.  Macadamias seem a bit tasteless to me, but clad them in chocolate and they're calling my name!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Pistachios for me all the way.... I like Brazil nuts but they HATE me badly...


I love pistachios but haven't had them in ages.  I remember as a kid buying a whole bag of the red dyed ones and getting  my fingers all bright pink.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2020)

jujube said:


> I love just about any nut.  Macadamias seem a bit tasteless to me, but clad them in chocolate and they're calling my name!


yes, covered in chocolate are to die for


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I love pistachios but haven't had them in ages.  I remember as a kid buying a whole bag of the red dyed ones and getting  my fingers all bright pink.


 lol...I don't think I've ever seen red dyed ones.... but pistachios are so more-ish it's easy to eat much more than you should..


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> lol...I don't think I've ever seen red dyed ones.... but pistachios are so more-ish it's easy to eat much more than you should..


Yes, and that can happen with most nuts


----------



## charry (Mar 2, 2020)

i like all nuts, but mainly eat walnuts and cashews


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 2, 2020)

The only one I didn't vote for was macadamia - they are boring and I don't like chocolate covered nuts. My "other" was Brazil nuts.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 2, 2020)

Two others....Brazil nuts and coconuts


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 2, 2020)

I choose "Other" - The people kind of course.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> lol...I don't think I've ever seen red dyed ones.... but pistachios are so more-ish it's easy to eat much more than you should..


I wonder if that was a U.S. thing.  I remember the red pistachios from when I was a kid.  Haven't seen any in ever so long.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 2, 2020)

I like almost all nuts except Cashews.  Can't stand them. . .


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2020)

Pecans have the most votes so far..my fave.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

Marlene said:


> I wonder if that was a U.S. thing.  I remember the red pistachios from when I was a kid.  Haven't seen any in ever so long.


We used to get the dyed ones, but lately I only see them around Christmas. Otherwise they're natural.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 2, 2020)

Can't eat pistachios. My throat tightens, and I can't swallow. Scary, but not a deadly hazard, at least as I've experienced them......thus far.

All other nuts are good. I've dated a few, in my life, and, as I think of it, now, I was married to two of them!


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 2, 2020)

Cashews mostly, peanuts occasionally.  Loved mac nuts when I lived on the Big Island but now not so much


----------



## Marlene (Mar 2, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Can't eat pistachios. My throat tightens, and I can't swallow. Scary, but not a deadly hazard, at least as I've experienced them......thus far.
> 
> All other nuts are good. I've dated a few, in my life, and, as I think of it, now, I was married to two of them!


That makes two of us. . .from now on, I'm sticking to the kind you eat and not the kind you marry.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 2, 2020)

Pistachios n Cashews, i haven’t seen red pistachios since I was a kid.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 2, 2020)

Cashews, Pistachios.  Hubby buys a box of Pistachios... the box contain 24 small packs.   I also like Walnuts which I don't eat often.  Cashews are my favorite.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 2, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Pistachios n Cashews, i haven’t seen red pistachios since I was a kid.


I remember the red Pistachios.


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I love pistachios but haven't had them in ages.  I remember as a kid buying a whole bag of the red dyed ones and getting  my fingers all bright pink.



True story: Christmas 1965.  I'm home from college and at a party.  Oh, look at those lovely red nuts!  I've never seen pistachios before but quickly fall in love.  I eat A LOT.  The next day, I use "the throne" and OMG, I'M BLEEDING TO DEATH!!!  I go in hysterics to my mother and she asks me if I've eaten anything red, like red candy or red velvet cake.  I remember the pistachios and my mother reassures me I'm not dying.  Whew.  It was a long time before I ate pistachios again and I never ate the red ones ever again. 

Turkish halvah is made with a lot of pistachios in with the sesame paste.  Great combination.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2020)

I like walnuts, pistachios, macademias, pine nuts.  I love pistaschio nuts and used to eat the salted red shelled ones, I've also bought unshelled pistaschios from Costco, easy to eat too fast.  I rarely eat almonds, don't really care for them, but I used to like Breyer's Butter Almond ice cream, they don't sell that anymore.  Turkey Hill has a natural icecream that is half some kind of chocolate, and half butter almond, that's the best I could find these days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2020)

Marlene said:


> I like almost all nuts except Cashews.  Can't stand them. . .


I used to like cashews until I had a few tins of them many years ago, they were natural and unsalted.....turned me off for life.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 2, 2020)

All nuts with the exception of pine nuts
Heh, lived in the pines for the last five years, and watched the tree rats dine on cones
Never considered pine nuts for humans, with the exception of Euell Gibbons


The tree rats seemed to really enjoy them


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2020)

Luv all of em....I buy and eat a variety from month to month....pine nuts are sooo tasty but expensive....I grew up on em in our dinners that Mom cooked....any one like chestnuts? Not I.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Luv all of em....I buy and eat a variety from month to month....pine nuts are sooo tasty but expensive....I grew up on em in our dinners that Mom cooked....any one like chestnuts? Not I.....


I've had chestnuts but a very very long time ago.  I liked them a lot!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've had chestnuts but a very very long time ago.  I liked them a lot!


How could we forget chestnuts?!
I love them straight from the street vendors who roast them, but have not had them in years. They are delicious. You can roast them in the oven, but have to pierce them first.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> How could we forget chestnuts?!
> I love them straight from the street vendors who roast them, but have not had them in years. They are delicious. You can roast them in the oven, but have to pierce them first.


Yes, I know.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 3, 2020)

jujube said:


> True story: Christmas 1965.  I'm home from college and at a party.  Oh, look at those lovely red nuts!  I've never seen pistachios before but quickly fall in love.  I eat A LOT.  The next day, I use "the throne" and OMG, I'M BLEEDING TO DEATH!!!  I go in hysterics to my mother and she asks me if I've eaten anything red, like red candy or red velvet cake.  I remember the pistachios and my mother reassures me I'm not dying.  Whew.  It was a long time before I ate pistachios again and I never ate the red ones ever again.
> 
> Turkish halvah is made with a lot of pistachios in with the sesame paste.  Great combination.


Not ALL Turkish halvah is made with pistachios, lucky for me, since I'm allergic to them.


----------



## toffee (Mar 3, 2020)

partial to a doughnut too


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

Cashews on the tree


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Not ALL Turkish halvah is made with pistachios, lucky for me, since I'm allergic to them.



Yes, you'd have a hard time in Turkey.  Hopefully you'd be able to find some halvah with almonds or without nuts.  The Turks like their nuts. There must not be a lot of nut allergies amongst the population.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 3, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Cashews on the tree


Something scary about these cashews, if you ask me!


----------



## Catlady (Mar 4, 2020)

My favorites are cashews (can't have them in the house) and pecans are my least favorite, but I like ALL nuts.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've had chestnuts but a very very long time ago.  I liked them a lot!


My mother used to roast them or boil them during the holidays.  I haven't had them in ages, though.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2020)

I don't know if this qualifies as a "Nut", but I have been addicted to munching on Sunflower Seeds, for years.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as a "Nut", but I have been addicted to munching on Sunflower Seeds, for years.


Think they are seeds. But hey, peanuts aren't nuts, either.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Something scary about these cashews, if you ask me!
> 
> View attachment 93968


Scary is right! The shells are poisonous too.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't think there's a type of nut I don't like.  I'm most partial to raw nuts, mainly filberts, almonds, pecans, macadamias and walnuts.  I used to love the holidays because that's when my mom would buy lots of nuts for us to crack and eat.


----------



## Wren (Apr 29, 2020)

The nuts I like most  seem to have been tall, dark and handsome.......


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

I like raw almonds, but only with dark chocolate & coffee.
I also like spicy cashews & regular roasted & lightly salted ones.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 29, 2020)

I eat pistachios all the time...I have a bag sitting next to me right now.

I also like chocolate covered almonds.  I could never find ones with a decent chocolate on them, so I make my own.  Basically buy any quality chocolate bar, melt in a double boiler, then dip raw almonds in it.  WAY better than anything you can buy.

An interesting thing about nuts: I was reading about making chocolate covered almonds, and came across a tip that says to soak nuts for 24 hours, then dehydrate them.  This makes them less "mealy."  Apparently nuts (being a seed) when soaked release an enzyme that starts to break itself down so as to make the food more available to the plant.  You dehydrate them to stop the process, but after only a day of soaking they are more edible.  

Somehow this seems a cruel joke to me...don't know why.  I've yet to try it, since I have no dehydrator.  It's supposed to work for everything but cashews...I don't know why they are the exception.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2020)

All of the above. I buy the big sized mixed nuts at BJs. No peanuts included. Oh, and salted.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

I love all of them except I won’t eat the red dyed pistachio ones. Macadamia nuts really DO taste amazing with chocolate on them but most nuts do. I  also love nut butters. They are great with frozen bananas to make healthy alternative to ice cream that actually tastes really good. Peanuts I try and stay away from since they bloat me. I seem to have a sensitivity to them. Pecans especially in a pie are heavenly and maple walnut . Yummm. 
Food. It’s been an obsession lately. Lol


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Cashews on the tree


Funny but interesting. I never knew they looked like that. I also only recently discovered bananas grow up, not down. That was a surprise too.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 30, 2020)

Wren said:


> The nuts I like most  seem to have been tall, dark and handsome.......


*With nice nuts.....perhaps.*


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 30, 2020)

*Just opened a packet of KP salted peanuts and I love the logo.......For nuts who are nuts about nuts. *


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Can't eat pistachios. My throat tightens, and I can't swallow. Scary, but not a deadly hazard, at least as I've experienced them......thus far.
> 
> All other nuts are good. I've dated a few, in my life, and, as I think of it, now, I was married to two of them!



Not meaning to interfere, but have you had that checked out by a legitimate doctor?  
All through my childhood I was told my father had that reaction to walnuts because he was "allergic" to them.  He eventually learned it was due to a hernia in his esophagus-  which, in turn, was due to an undiagnosed heart issue.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Not meaning to interfere, but have you had that checked out by a legitimate doctor?
> All through my childhood I was told my father had that reaction to walnuts because he was "allergic" to them.  He eventually learned it was due to a hernia in his esophagus-  which, in turn, was due to an undiagnosed heart issue.


All other nuts are good, as I wrote. To make that clear: I can eat all other nuts. 

Thanks for your concern, though.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Can't eat pistachios. My throat tightens, and I can't swallow. Scary, but not a deadly hazard, at least as I've experienced them......thus far.


Could also be the red dye. I’m very sensitive to red food colouring but you’ve probably eaten them without the dye too.

I had a really good friend who once told me that if he ate even one peanut he could die. Of course I thought he was exaggerating. One day he went into the restaurant he always ate in and ordered he usually salad. That day they’d run out of olive oil so used peanut oil in the dressing. He died within 5 minutes. 

He was a great friend so this was shocking news.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Could also be the red dye. I’m very sensitive to red food colouring but you’ve probably eaten them without the dye too.
> 
> I had a really good friend who once told me that if he ate even one peanut he could die. Of course I thought he was exaggerating. One day he went into the restaurant he always ate in and ordered he usually salad. That day they’d run out of olive oil so used peanut oil in the dressing. He died within 5 minutes.
> 
> He was a great friend so this was shocking news.


Yep, I've had them without dye, plain, and in baklava. Same results: Tight throat, difficulty swallowing.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> All other nuts are good, as I wrote. To make that clear: I can eat all other nuts.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, though.


Again, not meaning to be intrusive, but my father could eat other nuts too.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 30, 2020)

Well I like all of you here, does that count??? 
Walnuts are my favorite.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Again, not meaning to be intrusive, but my father could eat other nuts too.


OK, yeah, maybe you're pushing it, now, a bit.  I'm well up on the symptomology of hiatal hernias and paraesophageal hernias: My old buddy had the former.  I show NONE of those symptoms.  I don't get bad burping, sometimes with reflux, chest pain, feelings of indigestion, some shortness of breath, etc.  My throat gets a dry feeling, feels tight, and that makes swallowing tough.  If that's what your dad had, and his doctor diagnosed hiatal hernia, then his doctor was incorrect, unless x-rays showed the distinct details of the hernia, itself.  OK, let's leave this alone, now, and move on - - - -


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2020)

My question to the grocery clerk: Where are the nuts located? Answer: In the toilet paper aisle!!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 30, 2020)

The kind of song that used to play on am radio...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> The kind of song that used to play on am radio...


I remember that song! My girlfriend and I use to sing that while walking home from school


----------



## Lashann (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm not really a big fan of nuts but I am crazy/addicted to Hazelnut spreads such as Nutella.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 30, 2020)

You guys!


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 2, 2020)

My favorite kind of nut are cashews.


----------

